# Deathstalkers



## mick83 (Jan 19, 2014)

Anyone on here keep them?

I'm considering getting one or two of them in the near future.

I've been recommended a site to get them from, but if anyone has them, where did you get yours from?


----------



## parabuthus (Mar 9, 2012)

I specialise in keeping Buthidae on the DWAL. 

Pm me with what you want to know. 

I order in from Germany / EU.


----------

